# Frozen Large Rats and chicks



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi All,
Can anyone recommend a good frozen rat and chick supplier? My contact has disappeared off the face of the planet and need i someone who is competitive and reliable. Thanks guys and gals 👍🏻🐍


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

i have been using TSM recently. found them reasonably priced with a good variety of prey/sizes.


----------



## CrazyFrog (Dec 19, 2021)

spigotbush said:


> i have been using TSM recently. found them reasonably priced with a good variety of prey/sizes.


Hi,
I've never ordered frozen food online before, so i thought i'd try to see what prices they were but is this delivery price normal, i am in Merseyside,


Estimated shipping£14.00

Why does any one order frozen food online is shops there is no delivery fee?

They are cheaper online than in my reptile store, is it just about bulk ordering i guess?

Thanks


----------



## Saladmander (12 mo ago)

If you know any other keepers nearby, you could do bulk orders and split delivery costs.
If you have any ins with any local raw dog food shops, you could see if they'd be willing to order in some bits for you too


----------



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for your input fellas, much appreciated. Who are TSM?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Greenie22 said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone recommend a good frozen rat and chick supplier? My contact has disappeared off the face of the planet and need i someone who is competitive and reliable. Thanks guys and gals 👍🏻🐍


This question comes up about once a month.... either browse or use the search function to find previous posts where people recommend their favourite supplier.

The downside to ordering from an online supplier is that all will charge between £12 and £15 delivery. This is because the frozen food is supplied in poly boxes with some form of cold media, either dry ice or cold packs, and an next day delivery service is used, some use a guaranteed before 1pm service to ensure the goods arrive frozen. So you need to bulk purchase to make it more cost effective than popping down to your local shop and purchasing enough for just this weeks feeding. The advantage, they are a lot cheaper than retail shops, and you can sometimes get more variation of prey items.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

CrazyFrog said:


> Hi,
> I've never ordered frozen food online before, so i thought i'd try to see what prices they were but is this delivery price normal, i am in Merseyside,
> 
> 
> ...


Because ordering online is cheaper if you are buying a large amount. When I had 30+ snakes, I ordered 3 to 4 months worth of food at a time. Commonly, suppliers do not charge a delivery fee on large orders. Even when they do charge, a bulk order is cheaper than a shop.
But if you only have 1 or 2 snakes, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to back up mine and Ian's comments above, if you have just one or two snakes then it's not going to be much of a saving when you factor in the cost of delivery as that cost spread over the quantity makes the individual item cost more expensive than buying from a local shop on a weekly basis. Once you get upwards of half a dozen snakes or more than buying in bulk to last three or four months works out cheaper even once you factor in the cost of delivery. You also find that most online suppliers have a cut off where once the order value exceeds a set amount delivery is free, but that is typically £200 or more.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Greenie22 said:


> Thanks for your input fellas, much appreciated. Who are TSM?


TSM Tanya and Simon - Based in Ramsgate. They now operate a set weekly delivery day (normally Thursdays). I've been using them for years and find the customer service fantastic. Unlike some of the online suppliers, TSM advertise a contact number so you can call and discuss you exact requirements and they do their best to match them. You'll get similar recommendations from other members who are loyal to other suppliers as once you find one that you're happy with you seldom change


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Greenie22 said:


> Thanks for your input fellas, much appreciated. Who are TSM?











Bulk buying rodents


Yes it is,there's a link.Yes:) They are very good with their one hour slots.




www.reptileforums.co.uk


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greenie22 said:


> Thanks for your input fellas, much appreciated. Who are TSM?


Here you go:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...IQFnoECAoQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1yZFS8jCJ2yaBfSAS2ERuE[/URL]

I'm awful with tech stuff, basically cl8ck on the gobbledegook above and it takes you to their site.
Brilliant company, best value I've found. I only ever had one delivery go wrong, and that was due to the delivery firm. 
A phone call later and the entire order was replaced with extras thrown in.
They are hobbyists themselves which also helps.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I've found I've had to change suppliers due to lack of stock, especially for multimanmates. Although I currently only have 2 snakes, I brought 20 multis and 20 rats last time to balance out the cost. For my Royal I brought 2 different sizes as they're still growing. I feed weekly and if I find my Royal needs bigger sooner, then my Corn will eat what's left of the multis. Being frozen, they'll be fine for a good 6 months.
I live in an area with very limited access to shops that sell frozen snake food and none stock multimanmates.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

TSM
Ridgeway Frozen
Kiezebrink


----------

